# The Bryce Gilbert Memorial Bridge Is just about Finnished!



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is the link of my photos!

Bryce Gilbert - Memorial Bridge Complete[/b]



Also I made a VERY VERY short Video and it involves the bridge!

Camarillo Pacific Railroad - Official Video[/b]

Thanks to George Schreyer's Website!

Hope you all like!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Couldn't view without an add on (vid) and the pics link said not on this server.... 

Mebbe you could just post some pics here? 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video. Great camera moves.







Nice looking railroad!


----------



## NedsTJ (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice bridge. Smooth camera work. Look forward to more!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You did a very nice job, truly fitting of a Memorial. 
Condolances for your loss. 
John


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Colin 
Very nicely done


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. The bridge is well-made and a fitting tribute. 

As for the video, I love it! GREAT camera work, especially the "dolly" and "crane" shots! Did you use a Steadicam for some of those shots? 

I'm always trying to improve my photography and video skills, and am looking forward to trying some of these type of shots on my next video.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks Ray. I went to film School. So I'm in the process of purchasing a $4K SteadyCam and a $1500 Jib, I have a Slider currently. BTW all the footage was taken on an iPhone 4! hehehe 



oh, And thank you all! I'm glad you are enjoying it. If anyone in the SF bay area want a video done just let me know! Id be happy to do a film for maybe a trade of unused equipment! 

- Colin


----------

